# Family Edtion Geneva Bible



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 27, 2007)

400TH ANNIVERSARY EDITION GENEVA BIBLE

I ordered one of these today. I talked to them by phone and they told me that most if not all of the typo's that concerned us are corrected now in the 2nd and 3rd printings. This Bible looks really nice.


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Jun 27, 2007)

*We have one and it is really nice*

We read from it during family worship at times. It is a very nice keepsake Bible that I think can be passed down for generations to come.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jun 27, 2007)

The only other question is....



Will it fall apart like the first printing has?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 28, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> The only other question is....
> 
> 
> 
> Will it fall apart like the first printing has?



Seems you must have gotten a badly bound one - mine's never shown any weakness at all (apart from the typo's)... or I suppose I just got an anomalously well-bound one. 

Todd


----------



## Staphlobob (Jun 28, 2007)

What's the size? Is the print any larger than the first edition, or is it the same?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 28, 2007)

Staphlobob said:


> What's the size? Is the print any larger than the first edition, or is it the same?



They told me the print is larger.


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Jun 28, 2007)

*The whole Bible is bigger*



Staphlobob said:


> What's the size? Is the print any larger than the first edition, or is it the same?


The Bible is a larger hardback "family Bible". It is not something you will carry around with you for your daily devotions...it is more of a coffee table heirloom Bible.


----------



## Staphlobob (Jun 29, 2007)

If the print is larger, and it's still going for $99.00, I'll get one today. But I promise, it won't be a dust collector on the coffee table. (What did Spurgeon say?)


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Jun 29, 2007)

*I would agree*



Staphlobob said:


> If the print is larger, and it's still going for $99.00, I'll get one today. But I promise, it won't be a dust collector on the coffee table. (What did Spurgeon say?)



I never said anything about being a dust collector. I just said this will not be a Bible you will want (or be able) to carry around in your briefcase or pocket...thats why I said to have it out on a coffee table (where many can access it easily and frequently)


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 3, 2007)

I got mine in today. It is a little large to carry around but I am really impressed with the quality. The print is a good deal larger.


----------

